# can i make hash from leaves??



## red_ss (Feb 26, 2008)

hello guys..

is it possople to use the leaves and branches instead of throwing them to make hash after harvest? 

Thanks..


----------



## Growdude (Feb 26, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> hello guys..
> 
> is it possople to use the leaves and branches instead of throwing them to make hash after harvest?
> 
> Thanks..


 
Of coarse, I make bubble hash with mine.


----------



## red_ss (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you Growdude..

so thats means that the leaves and the branches contain THC??can i smoke the leaves to get high?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 26, 2008)

I know leaves have THC, I dont know about stems I just use leaf for hash.
Lots of people out there smoking leaf, it was my first I know that.

Dont expect much of a buzz thats why hash is the way to go, then you will be asking yourself "why was i throwing that out before?"


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2008)

In order to make "Hash".. those leaves 'n stems will _have_ to have trichomes.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

YUP. u can make waterhash, or dryscreened hash. Or make oil. I`d suggest losin the large stems to avoid stabbing ur screen.


----------



## hertz (Feb 26, 2008)

To make water hash, I freeze my chopped up trim, throw it in a bucket with heaps of ice, blend with a cake mixer for 15 minutes, then pour through a flyscreen to catch the ice and trim, into another bucket. Then go to an auto paints store and by half a dozen 25 micron paper cone paint strainers for like a dollar, and after a good stir pour all the remaining liquid through the 6 strainers at once. The hash will be caught between all the strainers. Scoop it out and let it dry for 24 hours or so. easy.


----------



## red_ss (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you guys for the info..


----------



## red_ss (Feb 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> In order to make "Hash".. those leaves 'n stems will _have_ to have trichomes.


 
is all leaves and stems have trichs? or i should do some thing to make them?


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 8, 2008)

you dont make trichs, the stems and leaves contain the them


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 8, 2008)

here.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichomes


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

^^^^ yup!


----------



## harvester (Mar 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> here.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichomes


it sounds like they are the tiny fuzzy hairs i allways thought it was the crystalls ...


----------



## Growdude (Mar 9, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> it sounds like they are the tiny fuzzy hairs i allways thought it was the crystalls ...


 
They are the crystals, they look like powdered sugar.


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Mar 28, 2008)

smoke more


----------



## headband (Mar 28, 2008)

if your going to make hash why not do it right, and use weed? Leave hash would be terrible and I think it would be green and taste like ****. You can use all the nice bomby crystaly leaves that you trim off. The small fan leaves coming out of the fatty nugs are normaly coated. You can use these leaves and make some pretty decent hash oil. I dont know where my oil thread went, it disappeared. :hitchair:  dont  use big fan leaves unless you want this.:spit:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 28, 2008)

^ Yup!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 28, 2008)

I would also just use the trim leaf from the buds to make the hash with. It will be wayyy better than using fan leaves that contain no crystals. I would make the hash oil. Real good if you put a gob on top of a bud and pop it in the bowl!! Good luck and take care. Be safe.


----------

